# IExplorer friert ein bei www.microsoft.de



## james22 (15. Januar 2005)

Ich habe ein etwas seltsames Problem: Der IExplorer 6 unter WinXP friert nur auf einer Internetseite ein und das auch noch unter www.microsoft.de. Klicke ich die Seite mit Mozilla-Firefox an funktioniert es. Dieses Problem habe ich aber nur auf dem Laptop, auf meinem PC (gleiches Betriebssystem) kann ich die Internetseite von Microsoft aufrufen.

Kennt jemand dieses Merkwürdigkeit?


----------



## MCIglo (15. Januar 2005)

Wieso versuchst du überhaupt, mit dem IE auf eine solche Seite zuzugreifen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Also ich kenn das Problem nicht, muss aber zugeben dass es wirklich witzig ist. Grade der Browser sollte doch keine Probleme mit gerade dieser Seite haben. 
Schonmal an 'nen Virus gedacht? Waere bei diesem Verhalten erstmal relativ naheliegend.
Was ist mit http://www.microsoft.com ? Geht die Seite?


----------



## james22 (15. Januar 2005)

Die Seite www.microsoft.com funktioniert. Ein Virus scheidet eigentlich aus. So wie es aussieht muss auf besagter Seite in einem Script ein Fehler sein.

Zu der Antwort Wieso....
Selbstverständlich brauch ich auch überhaupt nicht auf die Internetseite von Microsoft, ich brauche auch keinen PC..... , aber manche Sachern interessieren einen halt.


----------



## MCIglo (15. Januar 2005)

Dann nimm doch einen sicheren Browser


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Januar 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann nimm doch einen sicheren Browser


Oder http://www.microsoft.com
Da steht das gleiche, denke ich. Ich war glaub ich noch nie auf microsoft.de


----------



## cameeel (25. Januar 2005)

typisch microsoft ^^


----------

